# General > Recommendations >  Villas in Florida

## fee

Hi 

Has anyone stayed in a villa in florida, or know anyone that rents one out. 

thanks 

fee

----------


## donss

I'm sure there was a local advertising their Florida apartment in the 'Groat some months ago.... Call the 'Groat and ask.

or

I've got a lovely apartment in Side, Southern Turkey, if you're interested..... ;-) PM me.....

----------


## sandyr1

Be careful...Rent from a reputable company.....
Someone I know rented one in Fla on Kijiji, paid for it and when they went there they were sandblasting and re-doing the building and they worked from 6am 12mn..got no sleep and no refund!

----------


## donss

> Be careful...Rent from a reputable company.....


or someone you know locally......

----------


## Commore

Yes to both questions, I shall find the address/s for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Loraine

My parents have been to Florida quite a few times and usually stay in a villa. They use this website http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/Florida/r30.htm and have never had any problems with them. They're also very reasonably priced because you deal directly with the owner.  :Smile:

----------


## YummyMummy

> My parents have been to Florida quite a few times and usually stay in a villa. They use this website http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/Florida/r30.htm and have never had any problems with them. They're also very reasonably priced because you deal directly with the owner.


I agree, Holiday Rentals is excellent. I always use www.holiday-rentals.co.uk and advertise my own holiday homes with them (they have good independant guest reviews). Also try www.holidaylettings.co.uk (they are linked to trip advisor). Both have good search facilities and decent pictures and details and because you are dealing with the home owners directly, they can tailor your holiday accommodation to suit your family.

----------


## George Brims

Use a reputable company AND never pay by cheque. Always use a credit card so the CC company can reimburse you in the event of a serious dispute.

----------


## oldmarine

I've been to Florida one time for pleasure and stayed with friends who previously lived in Arizona.  The other times to Florida was for business and my employer paid all expenses.  Enjoyed both times and both methods of expense.

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

We spent a couple of nights on the Highlands Reserve a few years ago and it was fabulous.  The villas were stunning, beautifully maintained and beautifully furnished.  They all had a pool where we were and all the pools are screened because the bugs over there are _big_.  I would go back any time.   http://www.villainorlando.net/   You'd need a car as I don't recall there being any public transport nearby.

----------


## lulu

We have a 4 bedroom/3 bathroom villa with pool/jacuzzi about 10-15 mins from Disney.  Have a look on www.floridafinestvillas.com and its called villa louise.  When were you planning on going?

----------


## wickscorrie

www.thedibb.co.uk try their villa section

----------


## fee

thank u all for replying to my post :-)

----------

